# [SOLVED]błąd przy kompilacji linuxdcpp w kde

## amandrake

przy kompilacji linuxdcpp 1.0.1 w środowisku kde 4.0.4 (nie mam gnome'a) wywala mi taki o to komunikaty:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-p2p/linuxdcpp-1.0.1 to /

 * linuxdcpp-1.0.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * checking linuxdcpp-1.0.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linuxdcpp-1.0.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/linuxdcpp-1.0.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/linuxdcpp-1.0.1/work/linuxdcpp-1.0.1 ...

scons: Reading SConscript files ...

Checking for g++ >= 3.4...(cached) yes

Checking for pkg-config... yes

Checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6... yes

Checking for gthread-2.0 >= 2.4... yes

Checking for libglade-2.0 >= 2.4... yes

Checking for C header file time.h... yes

Checking for C header file signal.h... yes

Checking for C header file unistd.h... yes

Checking for C library pthread... yes

Checking for C library z... yes

Checking for C library bz2... yes

Checking for C library crypto... yes

Checking for C library ssl... yes

Checking for C header file iconv.h... yes

Checking for iconv(0, (const char **)0, 0, (char**)0, 0) in C library iconv... no

scons: warning: The env.Copy() method is deprecated; use the env.Clone() method instead.

File "/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/linuxdcpp-1.0.1/work/linuxdcpp-1.0.1/linux/SConstruct", line 26, in <module>

scons: done reading SConscript files.

scons: Building targets ...

g++ -o build/client/AdcCommand.o -c -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_REENTRANT -D_DATADIR='"/usr/share"' -pthread -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer client/AdcCommand.cpp

g++ -o build/client/AdcHub.o -c -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_REENTRANT -D_DATADIR='"/usr/share"' -pthread -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer client/AdcHub.cpp

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.0/include/g++-v4/ext/hash_map:64,

                 from client/stdinc.h:110,

                 from client/AdcCommand.cpp:19:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.0/include/g++-v4/backward/backward_warning.h:32:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header which may be removed without further notice at a future date. Please use a non-deprecated interface with equivalent functionality instead. For a listing of replacement headers and interfaces, consult the file backward_warning.h. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.0/include/g++-v4/ext/hash_map:64,

                 from client/stdinc.h:110,

                 from client/AdcHub.cpp:19:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.0/include/g++-v4/backward/backward_warning.h:32:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header which may be removed without further notice at a future date. Please use a non-deprecated interface with equivalent functionality instead. For a listing of replacement headers and interfaces, consult the file backward_warning.h. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.

In file included from client/AdcHub.cpp:24:

client/ShareManager.h:246: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'auto_ptr' with no type

client/ShareManager.h:246: error: expected ';' before '<' token

g++ -o build/client/ADLSearch.o -c -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I. -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_REENTRANT -D_DATADIR='"/usr/share"' -pthread -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer client/ADLSearch.cpp

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.0/include/g++-v4/ext/hash_map:64,

                 from client/stdinc.h:110,

                 from client/ADLSearch.cpp:24:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.0/include/g++-v4/backward/backward_warning.h:32:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header which may be removed without further notice at a future date. Please use a non-deprecated interface with equivalent functionality instead. For a listing of replacement headers and interfaces, consult the file backward_warning.h. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.

scons: *** [build/client/AdcHub.o] Error 1

scons: building terminated because of errors.

 *

 * ERROR: net-p2p/linuxdcpp-1.0.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2054:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       scons ${myconf} ${MAKEOPTS} CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS}" PREFIX=/usr || die "scons failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   scons failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/linuxdcpp-1.0.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/linuxdcpp-1.0.1/temp/environment'.

```

dodatkowo dorzucam emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2_pre7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.0, glibc-2.7-r2,2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 31 May 2008 09:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openglopenmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplugfile hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewritesetenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by amandrake on Mon Jun 02, 2008 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## znal

Miałem kiedyś podobny problem z tym, że w KDE 3.5 (nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie) o ile dobrze pamiętam pomogło przeemergowanie dev-util/scons.

----------

## amandrake

no niestety nie pomogło, dc-qt tez mi sie nie kompiluje i nie mam jak korzystać z sieci dc

----------

## unK

wine+strongdc (na przykład) działa bardzo dobrze.

----------

## lsdudi

a revdep-rebuild był?

----------

## amandrake

revdep-rebuild nie pomaga, dalej to samo:/

----------

## lazy_bum

```
echo "dev-util/scons ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywors

emerge linuxdcpp -va
```

----------

## amandrake

paczke scons kompilowałem już dawno, dalej to samo

----------

## mziab

Problem tkwi raczej w tym:

```
In file included from client/AdcHub.cpp:24: 

client/ShareManager.h:246: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'auto_ptr' with no type 

client/ShareManager.h:246: error: expected ';' before '<' token
```

To niekompatybilność między linuxdcpp a gcc 4.3.0, którego używasz. Nowa wersja jest dużo bardziej restrykcyjna. Stąd takie kwiatki czasem.

Wygląda mi to na brakujący include. Według tego powinieneś dorzucić #include <memory>. Swoją drogą, warto by to zgłosić na bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## amandrake

z tym dorzucaniem czegoś to za wysokie progi dla mnie na etapie mojej znajomości z linuksem:| a czy jest możliwość, że jeśli skompiluje starszą wersję gcc (zostawiając także nową) to uda mi sie ukończyć kompilacje linuxdcpp?

----------

## mziab

Zawsze możesz odmaskować linuxdcpp-9999. Może w repozytorium swoim naprawili.

----------

## amandrake

no niestety nie odmaskuje bo oprócz 'mask' jest także 'missing keyword':/

----------

## largo3

```
echo 'net-p2p/linuxdcpp-9999 **' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 :Question: 

----------

## amandrake

no prosze, sie skompilowało grzecznie i działa :Smile: 

----------

